# Boateng ad un passo dal Sassuolo, decisiva la Satta



## Willy Wonka (1 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta di Modena, Kevin Prince Boateng è ad un passo dalla firma con il Sassuolo. Sembrava tutto fatto per il passaggio dell'ex milanista al Cristal Palace, ma sua moglie, Melissa Satta, ha insistito per un ritorno in Italia. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli sull'ingaggio con la firma che arriverà nei prossimi giorni. Kevin Prince torna in Italia.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta di Modena, Kevin Prince Boateng è ad un passo dalla firma con il Sassuolo. Sembrava tutto fatto per il passaggio dell'ex milanista al Cristal Palace, ma sua moglie, Melissa Satta, ha insistito per un ritorno in Italia. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli sull'ingaggio con la firma che arriverà nei prossimi giorni. Kevin Prince torna in Italia.




La nostra amica è sempre di mezzo...


----------



## bmb (1 Luglio 2018)

Tamarreide.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Luglio 2018)

Bel giocatore ..soprattutto è uno che fa gruppo..fra poco il Sassuolo annuncerà anche balotelli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Luglio 2018)

A me non è mai dispiaciuto. Ho bei ricordi di Boateng, ricordo ancora il gran gol contro il Barca. I primi 2 anni di Milan ha disputato delle ottime stagioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta di Modena, Kevin Prince Boateng è ad un passo dalla firma con il Sassuolo. Sembrava tutto fatto per il passaggio dell'ex milanista al Cristal Palace, ma sua moglie, Melissa Satta, ha insistito per un ritorno in Italia. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli sull'ingaggio con la firma che arriverà nei prossimi giorni. Kevin Prince torna in Italia.



Che degrado...il Boa....


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2018)

Che finaccia il Boa. È uno di quei casi in la mentalità ha fatto la differenza tra il determinare un giocatore importante ed un onesto mestierante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe idiozia da parte sua. A Francoforte é il leader in una squadra con diversi giovani di grande potenziale (Rebic, Gacinovic e Jovic su tutt) che ha aiutato a trascinare in EL. 

A Sassuolo che motivazioni puo avere?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che finaccia il Boa. È uno di quei casi in la mentalità ha fatto la differenza tra il determinare un giocatore importante ed un onesto mestierante.


Sono d'accordo. Boateng, secondo me, con una testa da professionista, sarebbe potuto diventare una mezzala formidabile, ma ha evidentemente preferito vivere col calcio piuttosto che vivere per il calcio.


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2018)

Ci fosse stato Galliani sarebbe venuto da noi.
Con Balotelli subito dietro.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2018)

Giocatore che il primo anno da noi quando vincemmo lo scudetto nel 2011 adoravo e poi ha fatto la fine che sappiamo tutti. Ma come ha detto qualcuno sopra, è la dimostrazione di come la mentalità possa incidere sulle prestazioni di un giocatore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta di Modena, Kevin Prince Boateng è ad un passo dalla firma con il Sassuolo. Sembrava tutto fatto per il passaggio dell'ex milanista al Cristal Palace, ma sua moglie, Melissa Satta, ha insistito per un ritorno in Italia. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli sull'ingaggio con la firma che arriverà nei prossimi giorni. Kevin Prince torna in Italia.



Gran fisico, buona tecnica, testa... non da sportivo professionista.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Luglio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sarebbe idiozia da parte sua. A Francoforte é il leader in una squadra con diversi giovani di grande potenziale (Rebic, Gacinovic e Jovic su tutt) che ha aiutato a trascinare in EL.
> 
> A Sassuolo che motivazioni puo avere?



La Satta


----------



## davidelynch (3 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta di Modena, Kevin Prince Boateng è ad un passo dalla firma con il Sassuolo. Sembrava tutto fatto per il passaggio dell'ex milanista al Cristal Palace, ma sua moglie, Melissa Satta, ha insistito per un ritorno in Italia. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli sull'ingaggio con la firma che arriverà nei prossimi giorni. Kevin Prince torna in Italia.



Grande Prince, il primo anno devastante poi va beh ha beccato un pezzo di figa assurdo e ciao. Io lo ricordo sempre con piacere specialmente il suo mitico balletto alla festa scudetto


----------



## cobalto59 (3 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ci fosse stato Galliani sarebbe venuto da noi.
> Con Balotelli subito dietro.



Per la felicità di [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]


----------



## Aron (3 Luglio 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> Per la felicità di [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]



non ho capito cosa c'entro, ma vabbè


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2018)

Si può dire di no all'amica Melissa?

In ogni caso scontata la rete dell'ex a San Siro


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Luglio 2018)

Che combo al Mapei Stadium, Satta e Nargi (Boateng e Matri). Da abbonarsi solo per questo


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Luglio 2018)

Che degrado di giocatore. Ogni volta che leggo il suo nome mi parte il vomito istintivo


----------



## Goro (3 Luglio 2018)

Da guerriero è diventato il cagnolino della Satta, ma ci sta alla grande  la patata ha piegato persone migliori di lui


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Gran fisico, buona tecnica, testa... non da sportivo professionista.



Testa mica tanta...lo dicevo fin da subito...se ne avesse avuta avrebbe lavorato per diventare una mezz'ala fantastica invece di credersi un fantasista che non è...


----------

